# Lesertest: Cooler Master Nepton 240M



## 3-way (3. August 2015)

Cooler Master Nepton 240M Kompaktwasserkühlung

Lesertest





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einleitung

Als vor einigen Jahren von Wasserkühlung gesprochen wurde, dachte man noch an Bastelarbeit, hohe Investitionen und einen gewissen Geek-Faktor. Heute wird der Markt von zahlreichen Neuentwicklungen überschwemmt, die dem Nutzer einen unkomplizierten und preiswerten Einstieg in die Welt der Wasserkühlung bieten. Cooler Master hat mit der Nepton 240M eine neue Version der bekannten Nepton-Reihe veröffentlicht, die sich durch intelligentes Design und eigens entwickelte Lüfter von der Konkurrenz abheben soll. Im Rahmen des PCGH Lesertests werde ich meine Praxiserfahrungen mit der Kompaktwasserkühlung teilen und herausfinden, ob sie hält, was sie verspricht.

Ein besonderer Dank geht an dieser Stelle an PC Games Hardware und Cooler Master für die Bereitstellung des Testmodells.


Spezifikationen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





CPU-Sockel: Intel LGA 2011-3 7 2011 / 1366/ 1150 / 1156 / 1155 / 775 / AMD FM2 / FM2+ / FM1 / AM3+ / AM3 / AM2+

Radiatorabmessungen: 274 x 119 x 27 mm

Schlauchlänge: 358mm

Schlauchdurchmesser: 5mm

Lüftergröße: 120 x 120 x 25mm

Drehzahlbereich: 800 - 2400rm (PWM) +-10%

Schalldruck: 6,5~27 dBA

Lüfteranschluss: 4-Pin

Vollkupfer Kühlerblock

Aluminium Radiator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten Blick handelt es sich um eine geschlossene Kompaktwasserkühlung bestehend aus 240mm-Radiator, Kühlblock samt Pumpe und Schläuchen. Das System ist bereits befüllt und erfordert daher nur einen geringen Installationsaufwand. Die beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter aus der Cooler Master Silencio Serie sollen besonders leise sein und dabei einen hohen, statischen Druck erzeugen. Dieses Modell ist auch einzeln im Handel erhältlich. Ob das Gesamtpaket überzeugen kann und ob der Spagat zwischen Kühlleistung und niedriger Lautstärke gelingt, werde ich euch in den folgenden Kapiteln zeigen.


Lieferumfang und Impressionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Karton befinden sich die Einheit aus Kühler, Pumpe und Radiator, zwei 120-mm-Lüfter der Cooler Master Silencio-Reihe, Wärmeleitpaste, Montagematerial für alle aktuellen und ältere Sockel, eine Anleitung und einen entkoppelnden Gummirahmen. Letzterer soll Vibrationen der Lüfter dämpfen und Luft vor dem Entweichen hindern. Die zwei Lüfter können per Y-Kabel an einem 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss am Mainboard angeschlossen und von dort aus von der Lüftersteuerung geregelt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lamellen sind sauber verarbeitet. Der Lamellenabstand siedelt sich im mittleren Bereich an. Dadurch arbeitet der Radiator auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen effektiv, solange die Lüfter ausreichend statischen Druck erzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte ist aus massivem Kupfer und sauber verarbeitet, jedoch nicht poliert. Insgesamt macht die Kompaktwasserkühlung einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Es sind keine Verarbeitungsspuren oder Unebenheiten erkennbar. 



Einbau und Testsystem

Folgende Komponenten stehen für diesen Test zur Verfügung:




Intel Core i5 2500K (übertaktet) 

MSI Z68A-GD65 G3

4x4GB Teamgroup Xtreem White DDR3-2133 CL9

Asus Radeon R9 285 Strix

Asus Xonar D2X

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 750GB

Fractal Design Define S

3x Fractal Design R2 140mm, 1x Be quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm

Corsair Hydro Series H110 + 2x Noctua NF-A14


Der Einbau der Cooler Master Nepton 240M gestaltet sich weitgehend mühelos. Die Anleitung ist klar verständlich und die Montage der Sockelhalterung ist mit vier Schrauben im Handumdrehen erledigt. Man sollte jedoch eine sehr helle Arbeitsumgebung wählen, da die Plastikklammern zum justieren der Sockelmaße sehr klein und für den Ein oder Anderen vielleicht etwas fummelig sind. Zur Montage der Backplate muss zwingend das Mainboard ausgebaut werden, sofern man kein Gehäuse besitzt, das eine Aussparung auf der Rückseite des CPU-Sockels hat. Vor dem Festschrauben sollte man unbedingt die Position des Radiators am Gehäuse überprüfen und sicherstellen, dass keine Teile vom Mainboard oder ausladende RAM-Kühler den Einbau blockieren. Dies kann zu einem ernsthaften Problem werden, da vor allem kompakte Gehäuse oft nur eine einzige Montagemöglichkeit für einen 240mm-Radiator bieten. Hier bietet es sich an, den Radiator ausblasend im Deckel zu montieren. Die erwärmte Gehäuseluft wird dadurch direkt nach außen befördert und heizt keine anderen Komponenten auf. Alternativ kann der Radiator auch in der Gehäusefront montiert werden. Die Schläuche wirken auf den ersten Blick sehr lang, einmal eingebaut ist man aber für jeden zusätzlichen Spielraum dankbar, da die Schläuche nicht selten um Hindernisse herumgeführt werden müssen und dabei recht starr sind. Durch die spezielle Plastikummantelung ist es jedoch äußerst unwahrscheinlich, den Schlauch versehentlich zu knicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im verwendeten Fractal Design Define S ist die Montage ein Kinderspiel und die großzügig bemessene Schlauchlänge zahlt sich aus. Inklusive Schrauben ist der Radiator samt Lüftern etwa 60mm dick. Zwar passt der Kühlblock auf alle CPU-Sockel der letzten fünf Jahre, der limitierende Faktor dürfte allerdings das Gehäuse sein. Die meisten Gehäuse besitzen nur zwei Lüfterplätze im Deckel, die sich direkt über dem Kühlblock für die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard und dem RAM befinden. Hier besteht Kollisionsgefahr mit den Lüftern und den herausstehenden Schrauben. Beim Fractal Design S ist werksmäßig kein 5,25" Einbauschacht für optische Laufwerke vorhanden, was der Kompatibilität mit Radiatoren zugute kommt. Vor dem Kauf sollte also überprüft werden, ob entsprechend Platz im Gehäuse ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Sockel herum ergeben sich keinerlei Platzprobleme. Selbst hohe RAM-Kühler stellen kein Hindernis für den Schlauch oder den Kühlkörper dar. Im letzten Schritt werden die Stromkabel für Pumpe und Lüfter mit dem Mainboard verbunden. Im Betrieb leuchtet das Cooler Master-Logo silbern - für Besitzer eines Seitenfensters ein Hingucker! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leistung und Lautstärke

Um in Punkto Leistung der Nepton 240M auf den Zahn zu fühlen, werde ich den guten, alten Sandy Bridge Quad-Core ordentlich übertakten und mit Core Damage jeweils für 20 Minuten belasten. Dies stellt ein Worst-Case Szenario dar und sollte die CPU trotz Wasserkühlung ins Schwitzen bringen. Darüber hinaus tritt die Cooler Master Nepton 240M gegen die Corsair Hydro Series H110 an, welche anstelle eines 240mm-Radiators einen 280mm-Radiator besitzt. Es wird sich zeigen, ob die Cooler Master Nepton dank innovativer Technik mit dem größeren 280mm-Radiator der H110 Schritt halten kann und welche Lautstärke damit einhergeht. Die Corsair H110 ist mit zwei 140mm-Lüftern von Noctua bestückt, welche besonders laufruhig aber dennoch leistungsstark sind.

Der Intel Core i5 2500K wird mit Standardtakt (3700mhz), 4500mhz und 5000mhz bei 1,1 Volt, 1,31 Volt und 1,47 Volt Kernspannung betrieben. In allen drei Szenarien wird die Temperatur im Leerlauf sowie nach 20 Minuten Core Damage gemessen. Die 120mm-Lüfter werden auf 1100 respektive 2200 Umdrehungen fixiert, die 140mm-Lüfter der Corsair H110 laufen mit 550 respektive 800 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Alle Gehäuselüfter sind auf 5 Volt gedrosselt. Die Zimmertemperatur beträgt während aller Tests konstant 23°C.

Werfen wir nun einen Blick auf die Temperaturen (alle Angaben in °C).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Standardtakt und 1,1V Kernspannung liegen beide Kompaktwasserkühlungen sehr dicht beieinander. Alle Temperaturen liegen im sehr guten Bereich. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Core Damage den Worst-Case darstellt, unterscheiden sich beide Modelle bei diesen Einstellungen praktisch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 4500mhz und 1,31V Kernspannung klettern die Temperaturen gleichermaßen nach oben. Dennoch liegen beide Modelle dicht beieinander und die Cooler Master Nepton 240M kühlt immer noch hervorragend. Hält man sich die Drehzahlen vor Augen, kann sich das 280mm-Modell hier leicht absetzen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 5000mhz und 1,47V Kernspannung klettern die Temperaturen noch einmal steil nach oben. Dennoch schafft es die Cooler Master Nepton 240M, die Temperaturen in unkritischen Bereichen zu halten - wenn auch nur mit hoher Drehzahl. Spätestens bei dieser gewaltigen Hitzeentwicklung muss sich die Nepton 240M dem größeren Radiator der H110 geschlagen geben. 

Bezüglich der Lautstärke liegt die Nepton 240m mit 1100 Umdrehungen pro Minute subjektiv auf dem Niveau von zwei 140mm-Lüftern mit 800 Umdrehungen. Das Rennen Kühlleistung pro Lautheit entscheidet also die Corsair H110 knapp für sich. Dennoch sind die Lüfter Nepton 240M mit 1100 rpm erstaunlich leise und dabei sehr leistungsstark. Anders sieht es bei der Pumpe aus. Das Pumpengeräusch wird bei voller Drehzahl der Lüfter zwar übertönt, bei heruntergeregelten Lüftern gibt die Pumpe jedoch ein deutlich wahrnehmbares Klackern von sich. Ein Herunterregeln durch Spannungsabsenkung hat keine Abhilfe verschafft. Anderen Testberichten zufolge ist die Pumpe eines der leisesten Modelle auf dem Markt. Ich vermute, dass mein Modell vom Standard abweicht und etwas lauter klackert als andere Pumpen. Für Silentfans wie mich ist das Geräusch bei ruhiger Umgebung auf Dauer zu laut. Daher kann ich für Silent-Fetischisten keine Empfehlung aussprechen. Die Kühlleistung geht dafür mehr als in Ordnung und übertrifft sicher so einige High-End-Luftkühler.



Persönliches Fazit

Cooler Master bietet mit der Nepton 240M eine attraktive Kompaktwasserkühlung für den Mainstream User an. Positiv hervorzuheben ist die Verarbeitungsqualität, das einfache Befestigungssystem, die Kühlleistung und die Sockel-Kompatibilität. Die Nepton 240M bietet genug Kühlreserven, um auch hitzige Haswell-CPUs ausreichend zu kühlen oder Übertaktungen zu ermöglichen. Negativ fällt das Pumpengeräusch bei meinem Testmodell auf. Hier sind genug Reserven vorhanden, um der Pumpe mehr Laufruhe zu verschaffen. Bei einer sonst tadellosen Vorstellung ein deutlicher Wermutstropfen. Dafür überzeugen die Lüfter, die wie für den Radiator gemacht sind. Sofern das Gehäuse Platz für den Radiator bietet, lässt sich ein kompakter und schicker Kühlblock auf die CPU setzen. Kompatibilitätsprobleme durch zu hohe Tower-Kühler, unerreichbare RAM-Bänke oder zu hohe Belastung des CPU-Sockels sind Dinge, die eine All-In-One-Wasserkühlung nicht kennt. Preislich ist der Kühler ganz klar im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Für ambitionierte Übertaktungsrekorde sollte allerdings eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommen. Auch der 280mm-Riege muss sich die Nepton geschlagen geben. Ich empfehle die Cooler Master Nepton 240M all denen, die gute Kühlleistung für unter 100 Euro suchen. Dazu bietet Cooler Master 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Teerhand (11. Oktober 2016)

Hat mein Mobo geschrottet!

Die Unterlegscheiben, welche ein zerkratzen der Isolierungsschicht der Mainboards vermeiden sollen erfüllen ihren Zweck nicht. Eine Schraube, welche als Abstandshalter zum Mainboard dient, hat einen Kratzer ins Mainboard gemacht, welcher letztendlich zu einem Kurzschluß geführt hat.


----------



## Drayygo (11. Oktober 2016)

Das klingt arg nach Selbstverschuldung oO

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2016)

Ähnliches hatte ich allerdings auch
[Review] Cooler Master Nepton 240M - PCGH Lesertest

Siehe Stolperstein 2  Das kann schon nach hinten losgehen. Ich hatte es zum Glück bemerkt


----------



## Drayygo (11. Oktober 2016)

Jo.. das ist aber (mMn) selbsterklärend.. und gerade wenn man nicht zum ersten Mal (dann ists doof, klar) einen Kühler montiert, sollte man das wissen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majofan21 (11. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schön geschrieben, kann man das Cooler Master Logo auch in RGB aufleuchten lassen oder nur in weiß?


----------



## 3-way (12. Oktober 2016)

Majofan21 schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben, kann man das Cooler Master Logo auch in RGB aufleuchten lassen oder nur in weiß?



Vielen Dank! Eine mehrfarbige Beleuchtung des Kühler-Schriftzuges bietet beispielsweise die Corsair H100i GTX mit der zugehörigen Software an. 

Einen Eindruck verschafft dieses Video: How to Change the LED Colors of Corsair Water Cooling Solutions - YouTube


----------



## MiCz (9. November 2016)

Hatte die 120er Version verbaut und die gab auch ein Klackern von sich, das bei leiser Umgebung auf Dauer nervig war.  

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------

